# Ibanez RG7321 reviews?



## guitamasta69 (May 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm about to buy my 1st 7 string guitar and after looking a while, I found the ibanez RG7321 that looks good. Anyone has owned/tried one and has some opinions? I plan on changing the pickups on it, so if the pickups aren't great, don't mention it


----------



## espman (May 3, 2011)

Use the search, this has been discussed 457456324783689 times.

edit: The 7321 is a great guitar, even better after you mod it. It's my first/only 7 and I love it (even though I'm modding almost everything about it )


----------



## dancegavindance (May 3, 2011)

I wholeheartedly recommend it. Great, inexpensive instrument. Can't go wrong.


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 5, 2011)

I've had mine since christmas, and now every time I go to play another guitar, it just feels WRONG. I wholeheartedly recommend this guitar, being as it plays better than more expensive guitars I've played. The only thing I recommend is raising the action a bit, since out of the box it has alot of string buzz. Honestly, I can't even complain about the pickups, since they do their job with a pretty good tone. I DO plan to install some EMG's on it though. You should buy that guitar dude.


----------



## pstol (May 5, 2011)

You'd be better off looking for a used RG7620 or RG1527, and could get one for a similar price if you're patient enough, in my opinion at least.


----------



## jymellis (May 5, 2011)

pstol said:


> You'd be better off looking for a used RG7620 or RG1527, and could get one for a similar price if you're patient enough, in my opinion at least.


 
those have a floating trem, i think he is looking for fixed. if you dont get along with the 7321 try a used 7621 or 7421, also dont count out the rga7321.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

jymellis said:


> also dont count out the rga7321.



You mean the RGA7? I thought you were an Ibby fanboy?


----------



## pstol (May 5, 2011)

jymellis said:


> those have a floating trem, i think he is looking for fixed. if you dont get along with the 7321 try a used 7621 or 7421, also dont count out the rga7321.



Ah, I didn't see anything about a fixed bridge. There is always tremel-no too. I saw a prestige 1527 w/ HSC and if I remember correctly, a set of dimarzio pickups (not sure which ones anymore) and scalloped frets past the 14th fret, sell for $395 on ebay two weeks ago. Hard to pass that up if you're wanting a good 7  tremolo or not


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 5, 2011)

People with credit cards get all the good stuff 
Though I do not meet the requirements to own one...


----------



## guitamasta69 (May 5, 2011)

> those have a floating trem, i think he is looking for fixed



You are right, I'm looking for a fixed bridge 7 string so I can change my tuning as i want.


----------



## Herrick (May 8, 2011)

The RG7321 felt pretty good to me. I'm no guitar expert, but I prefer its weight and feel over the Universe I played. The RG7321 neck didn't feel strangely wide when I first got it. It was almost natural. Get yourself one, mang. There are a bunch on Ebay. If you want a longer scale length, maybe you'd be interested in the RGD7321.


----------



## guitamasta69 (May 10, 2011)

I already looked at the RDG7321, but I live in Quebec (canada) and this guitar is a USA only...


----------



## Herrick (May 11, 2011)

guitamasta69 said:


> I already looked at the RDG7321, but I live in Quebec (canada) and this guitar is a USA only...


 
That sucks. So have you decided to buy a RG7321 yet?


----------



## guitamasta69 (May 11, 2011)

I will order one this week, but I can't afford it before I sell my other ibanez (RGD320) and/or my drumset. Thanks for the positives reviews, it really helped me on my first 7 string choice! =)


----------



## raskolnikov (Sep 14, 2011)

My two cents on RG7321: This is a really good guitar for the money. The neck is a wizard II which is a little bit fatter than the neck you might be used to, but this is a minor quibble and requires very little adjustment. It's a nice flat neck which really complements tapping. Plus, this guitar feels pretty nice and is really good for more technical playing. 
However, the stock pickups are quite possibly the worst sounding pickups I've ever heard. To describe them as muddy and inarticulate would be too much praise for these monstrosities. So if you're going to buy this guitar, make sure you budget for a bridge pickup. I'm about to have a Dimarzio X2N-7 put in the bridge (I won't use the neck pickup so I'm leaving that one alone).


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 14, 2011)

I must say they are great guitars, for the price of course. I had one for over 2 years, and it was my main guitar for quite some time. I got it used at GC for $200, 2005 model. Definitely the best 7 that can be found for $200. The necks are very flat and have uncomfortable 'shoulders', although the new one supposedly have a new C-shaped neck.


----------

